# She let me scratch her head!



## Mystified (Jun 21, 2010)

I told you all about the cockatiel that my boyfriend got me and how scared she was. I got lots of great advice and we have been taking it slow. Last week, I had to go to a four day conference, but before I left, we had worked up to the point where she would come out of the cage and eat out of my hand. I was afraid we were going to have to start over when I got back, but I think she must have missed me, because she came out with ease. Yesterday, she finally started talking to me and today, she let me scratch her head, and she loves it. She can't get enough.  

I am also guessing she is a she. She is a WF cinnamon pearl. Can you go by the spots under their wings for her color? Her spots go all the way from the outside to the inside. My other cockatiel I believe is a boy, because his spots only go halfway.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

The wingspot method isn't completely reliable but it's more accurate than tossing a coin.

Cinnamon and pearl are sex-linked colors. Girls outnumber boys so the odds are in favor of your bird being female. How old is she? Mature males usually lose their pearls, so if this bird is an adult and still has pearls it's almost guaranteed that she's female.


----------



## Cassie (Jan 7, 2009)

Congratulations! I can't wait until my two newbies trust me enough to be able to do that.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Hershey (my white face lutino hen) just started letting me scratch her head and she loves it. Isn't it wonderful when they start to trust you???


----------



## birdluv (Jul 31, 2007)

That's awesome!

I had my tiel for one year and she would never let me give her a scratch. This past sarurday l was so surprise when she let me give her a few scrtches. Now she is always begging for more


----------

